# Starcraft II



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Anyone else excited for this game? I only mention this because I was able to play a couple games in the last two days since I got into the beta!

Anyone else in the beta?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Very interested and not in on the beta. I've always like Blizzard games. Well, up until world of warcraft online. I'm not a fan of MMORPG.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Even with WoW I enjoyed the game, but it wasn't my style of gaming. I am not much of a MMORPG person either. RTS like Warcraft and Starcraft were more my fancy. Diablo 1 and 2 also were great, too.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Bought this the other day but have yet to install it. I'm planning on getting it installed next weekend.


----------



## AustinfromHouston (Sep 29, 2008)

I got this game about a month ago. It's really fun, especially if you played the original. Lots of the old characters get a lot more depth in the campaign mode, and the storyline is fantastic. There are a lot of great cinematics every few levels, and things to explore between levels too (minigames, characters to talk to, research to conduct, upgrades to buy, etc.). I haven't done too much of the multiplayer yet (I know I'm gonna get creamed), but I'll say that as far as the gameplay is concerned, it's very much like the original, only with a TON more options, customizations, and abilities, which makes every player's strategy unique. Not to mention way better graphics. I definitely recommend this game.


----------



## DaRoza (Oct 20, 2010)

I am a Blizzard fan and own almost all there games and I love SCII for it is deffinatly one of the best RTS ever. If anyone on here plays now look me up Totembreaker, not a pro or anything but im prety good.


----------

